# Eggplant Parm on the grill



## tropics (Aug 7, 2019)

Picked a few eggplant from the garden 






Breaded an fried 





Assembled in layers ready for the grill





Grill held at 350*





Only took 40 minutes to get all bubbly





Plated 





I liked the way this came out of the pan





Thanks for watching
Richie


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 7, 2019)

Mmmm, pass the crushed red pepper.
Looks good Richie, real good.


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 7, 2019)

Really good looking meal Richie. I've done chicken parm on the grill, but still haven't done eggplant. Nicely done.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 7, 2019)

Awesome I don't know that I've ever eaten egg plant.

Warren


----------



## xray (Aug 7, 2019)

Looks delicious Richie! 

I don’t mind eggplant, I never go out of my way to it eat but yours sure would change that.

My wife on the other hand....she’ll fight you for the leftovers!


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 7, 2019)

WOW ! Great use of egg plant . You're batting 1000 . Putting up some great cooks .


----------



## tropics (Aug 7, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Mmmm, pass the crushed red pepper.
> Looks good Richie, real good.



Chili that sounds good but the belly says no.Thanks
Richie


----------



## tropics (Aug 7, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Really good looking meal Richie. I've done chicken parm on the grill, but still haven't done eggplant. Nicely done.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Chris Thanks I forgot to mention these were the first I ever grew,I knew some body did a parm on the grill so Thank you for the idea Thanks for the Point I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Aug 7, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome I don't know that I've ever eaten egg plant.
> 
> Warren



Warren they are good even just grilled with some olive oil.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 7, 2019)

tropics said:


> Chili that sounds good but the belly says no.Thanks
> Richie


My belly sometimes says no too, but a few Tums and it shuts it's trap.


----------

